# WUSB-11, present but no wlan0

## audiodef

I'm trying to get this device working (hardware version 2.6). So far, I've done:

Downloaded the driver from Linksys

Unzipped the download

ndiswrapper -i NETUSB.INF

ndiswrapper -l

 ndiswrapper -m

The very first time I did this on this computer, I saw the "Link" LED blink, which I assume means the device was active and finding wireless signals. It has not done this since that first time. 

Right now, ndiswrapper -l shows

```

netusb : driver installed

   device (077B:2219) present

```

ndiswrapper -m returns

```

module configuration already contains alias directive

```

I didn't run ndiswrapper -m the first time I installed the driver (when the device's Link LED was flashing). 

iwconfig shows only

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

```

And, of course, the device does not show up in nm-applet. 

What am I missing? I've spent a couple of days on this and I think I'm missing one last step to get this device working.

----------

## Gusar

Why ndiswrapper? Try the in-kernel at76c50x-usb driver (Wireless LAN -> Atmel at76c503/at76c505/at76c505a USB cards). This driver requires firmware, so install atmel-firmware.

----------

## audiodef

I did. I gave up on that because it wouldn't compile for me. I got the GCC HOST compile error. 

Also, find / -name wlan0 returns nothing, and I think it should.

----------

## Gusar

It's in the kernel. Are you saying you can't compile a kernel? You should select the driver as a module though, it's simpler that way.

----------

## audiodef

So it is! I did not know that. Thanks.   :Very Happy: 

The kernel driver appears to load without error, although it takes several seconds and the device does not appear in nm-applet. What am I missing?

----------

## audiodef

Could this be due to having a 3.x kernel? Maybe some of this stuff is still only working with 2.6.

----------

## audiodef

I'm also wondering if I need to install the at76c503 driver just above the usb driver.

----------

## Gusar

Use pastebin to post the output of dmesg after you load the driver. Also, did you install the firmware?

----------

